# Red Meat vs. Fish



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Yesterday me and my wife was talking and I told her for Breakfast give me Fish an Egg and possibly Hashbrowns and I'm happy.

She says you could eat fish 7 days a week.

You know I got to thinking about it and I rather eat fish than any Red Meat. I do enjoy Deer meat but rather have fish.

big rockpile


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I too love all seafood, especially raw oysters and clams,,,,


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Fish are bad for you. The waters that fish grow in can be tainted and the crap ends up in the meat. Would you marinate a good steak in sewer water? It's the animal lovers that are trying to brainwash people and say fish is good your you.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Sigh.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Fried fish with some hash browns and eggs is a first class breakfast !
I like my bacon and sausage too, but sure won't pass up good fish.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, I'm a fish lover too and when I do eat red meat a couple times a week it's always venison. Tonight it's venison burgers on the grill. I make a lot of fish and shrimp on the grill too.....nothing tastes better.

be


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

oldasrocks said:


> Fish are bad for you. The waters that fish grow in can be tainted and the crap ends up in the meat. Would you marinate a good steak in sewer water? It's the animal lovers that are trying to brainwash people and say fish is good your you.


Yes I know I balance things though I eat Trout and Catfish one is clean and the other is unclean kind of like eating Goats and Hogs.

big rockpile


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I love seafood too BUT I much rather have a big ole slab of beef


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oregon1986 said:


> I love seafood too BUT I much rather have a big ole slab of beef


I ate Beef couple times and hated it.

big rockpile


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

big rockpile said:


> I ate Beef couple times and hated it.
> 
> big rockpile


Oh man that is so wrong


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

There is no bad food, only bad cooks. 

If we can start from there then;

My state issues a max recommendation per week for each game fish. 

The USDA/NIH issues a max recommendation for various meats, and seafood. 

I take their recommendations when taken on public land, or market, or shore. I take my own recommendations when harvested here at home. I’m the first to pee in the creek. 

“Fish are bad for you”. You need to move upstream.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

My cousin's husband, a native a Charleston, S.C., likes the same thing every morning for breakfast. Mullet , fried in Wesson oil, then add several scoops of cooked grits & stir in with the oil.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oregon1986 said:


> Oh man that is so wrong


Got a Gift Card to a Steak House and I ordered a T Bone. It was ok but not all that. I wasn't going to all of a sudden want it over Wild Game.

And get this I like Suckers better than anything.

Had a Woman one time saying we had the Best Steaks at our House until she found out they was Deer.

big rockpile


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I never tell people they are eating venison until the next day..I like it..


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, I did that one Christmas serving Venzun back straps cooked on the charcoal grill....folks thought it was beef till this day..... 

be


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

big rockpile said:


> Got a Gift Card to a Steak House and I ordered a T Bone. It was ok but not all that. I wasn't going to all of a sudden want it over Wild Game.
> 
> And get this I like Suckers better than anything.
> 
> ...


Something must be wrong. I love deep fried sucker and deer meat any which way. I don't buy beef it has no taste. I love lamb.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Got a Gift Card to a Steak House and I ordered a T Bone. It was ok but not all that. I wasn't going to all of a sudden want it over Wild Game.
> 
> And get this I like Suckers better than anything.
> 
> ...


Now you are making me hungry, haven't eaten sucker since I left home for the army in 1975. I used to stand over a small creek, with a flash light and a pitch fork. I can remember filling two five gallon buckets in a few minutes. Then walking for five miles across woods, and corn fields to get home.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

Like it all I go through days of one then eat something different for a while I like smoked fish of any kind.

I've eaten just about all wild and exotic game and it's all good as long as it's prepared well.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Salmon smallmouth bass goggleye bluegill...trout and catfish not much
A marbled ribeye over an open fire about 3-4 minutes per side is perfect
Fresh ground chuck or venison in a pan with two fat strips of bacon frying together


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I've never been fond of fish, but love me some seafood... Crab, lobster, shrimp, scallops..... Yummy stuff right there. Red meats are second on my list with pigs coming in third. One of my faves is to trim all the fat off a big juicy shrimp, wrap it with a strip of bacon, run a stick through it and toast it over hickory coals. That's a great dessert all by itself!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

4tu said:


> Like it all I go through days of one then eat something different for a while I like smoked fish of any kind.
> 
> I've eaten just about all wild and exotic game and it's all good as long as it's prepared well.


Only animal I just couldn't eat was an Old Wild Ram. It started out good then just nasty. The Dogs ate Good.

big rockpile


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

big rockpile said:


> Only animal I just couldn't eat was an Old Wild Ram. It started out good then just nasty. The Dogs ate Good.
> 
> big rockpile


Same here if it does not taste good my dogs will eat it 99% of the time but I will not feed them bad meat or such.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

The problem with fish is that you are for the most part just eating protein and very little fat. It isn't then really the main part of your meal from a caloric perspective. You either have to fill in the meal with fat like lots of butter with seafood or bread or potatoes etc. 

I do like fish and I eat fattier fish like salmon and trout regularly but by and large.. I don't think they're worth the effort you expend to catch them.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

dyrne said:


> The problem with fish is that you are for the most part just eating protein and very little fat. It isn't then really the main part of your meal from a caloric perspective. You either have to fill in the meal with fat like lots of butter with seafood or bread or potatoes etc.
> 
> I do like fish and I eat fattier fish like salmon and trout regularly but by and large.. I don't think they're worth the effort you expend to catch them.


Living on the river Trout is pretty regular.

Went fishing at the lake today and only caught one Catfish but seen a Squirrel while cleaning it and thought about killing it. LOL

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Never knew one could consider potatoes as eating fat? That ain't correct for sure.
be


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It was “butter with........”


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Why not? I grew up on the 6th biggest lake in the country but we never ate fish that much, mostly what was caught ice-fishing. Perch has too many small bones for my liking. We had trout once, that was good. The mercury and other things stored in the meat kind of turns me off. I don't eat seafood otherwise, except for scallops maybe once a year. I love canned tuna though!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I cleaned fish month ago and found parasites in it but have also killed Wild Game and found parasites.

big rockpile


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We all have them.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

??? Fish is the main diet of many communities in the pacific rim a starch like mantioc root or rice and they are not dead yet.

Oils from fish are better than oils from red meat as far as cooking I found that a stick over fire works great only gutted once cooked the skin comes off easy. any pollution in fish is in meat critters drink the water it is held in the bones and liver so don't eat the marrow or liver.

I guess that living in civilized society with too much information is killing us faster than mercury from fish. because when was the last time you heard about mass human die offs from eating fish? or swaths of roving idiots from mercury poisoning? There is a danger, most people do not have enough brain cells to afford loosing any to begin with, so skip the fish try the cow brains.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

4tu said:


> ??? Fish is the main diet of many communities in the pacific rim a starch like mantioc root or rice and they are not dead yet.
> 
> Oils from fish are better than oils from red meat as far as cooking I found that a stick over fire works great only gutted once cooked the skin comes off easy. any pollution in fish is in meat critters drink the water it is held in the bones and liver so don't eat the marrow or liver.
> 
> I guess that living in civilized society with too much information is killing us faster than mercury from fish. because when was the last time you heard about mass human die offs from eating fish? or swaths of roving idiots from mercury poisoning? There is a danger, most people do not have enough brain cells to afford loosing any to begin with, so skip the fish try the cow brains.


Didn't Lewis and Clark find Natives on the West Coast were eating a diet of mostly Salmon?

Now with Deer the main thing is CWD but I believe it was in Deer all along. The way I understand I debone my Deer so there shouldn't be that much a problem.

big rockpile


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

big rockpile said:


> Didn't Lewis and Clark find Natives on the West Coast were eating a diet of mostly Salmon?
> 
> Now with Deer the main thing is CWD but I believe it was in Deer all along. The way I understand I debone my Deer so there shouldn't be that much a problem.
> 
> big rockpile


Yeah we have to eat something. My family hunts the heck out of deer and CWD is kind of terrifying if I spend too much time thinking about it. I'm sure you're right and it has always been around but there are more hot zones spiking up. I think people are killing deer in CWD areas then trucking them home and tossing out the spine and other bits spreading the disease. I know it isn't _supposed _to be something a human can get but...

I'm in KY not Wisconsin but graphs like this still scare the heck out of me:


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

I love me a little bit of fish and meat! Love venison, but nothing was better to me than antelope when I lived in Montana. Residents would take three deer and two antelope each year without having to draw any special tags.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

macmad said:


> I love me a little bit of fish and meat! Love venison, but nothing was better to me than antelope when I lived in Montana. Residents would take three deer and two antelope each year without having to draw any special tags.


Interesting I was in Wyoming and seen Antelope all the time but never ate one. Would like to hunt them.

Never been to Montana must be an out of the way place but would like to go there.

big rockpile


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

big rockpile said:


> Interesting I was in Wyoming and seen Antelope all the time but never ate one. Would like to hunt them.
> 
> Never been to Montana must be an out of the way place but would like to go there.
> 
> big rockpile


Spent six-years in Southeast Montana. It is beautiful in a barren sort of way. I look back on that time in my life with much affection.

Montana is much like most of Wyoming as well. The foliage colors are far more subdued than we have in Missouri and the vegetation is scarce compared to here. As you probably know, the ranches are HUGE. One guy let me hunt his property and I wanted to be considerate and asked him where his boundaries were so I didn't go off on anyone else's place. He told me I could walk for days and not get off his property. 

Since the distances for antelope shooting can be pretty far, we used to set the rifles up to shoot dead on at 200 yards. Most of my antelope kills were between 200 - 350 yards. It is hard to crawl up on them much closer than that. I've been told their eyesight is about like having a 10x pair of binoculars. My eyesight was much better back then as well. Holding still on a critter that far away is something I prolly can't do anymore, even if I was prone.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Don't understand anyone saying perch have to many bones? That's what a filet knife is for....it's only $12 per lb in the stores here.....worth fishing and cleaning in my world.

be


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

I just hurt myself with a batch of white bass,I fillet all my fish. When I am in the bush then I just gut them head on and roast over the fire, like a sardine the skin just rolls off scales and all then peel the flesh from the spine down and the bones stay intact. No dishes open and heat the can next to the coals use the lid for a grip, all the package food I just and water in the pack just have to have a couple of rocks to keep them from tipping over.


----------



## Txyogagirl (Jul 4, 2018)

Ok since everyone is talking about deer someone please tell me how to make it I have no clue my husband is not a hunter but went on a hunting trip with a friend they killed a deer his friend skinned it and had it hanging by the time I came over I was pregnant and almost threw up looking at it. Anyways he cut the backstrap off and sent it home with us and it’s been in my freezer for 6m how can I make it?


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

That is the filet mignon of the deer. Cut it in 3/4 in strips and grill it.Keep it pink in the middle, enjoy..


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

RonM said:


> That is the filet mignon of the deer. Cut it in 3/4 in strips and grill it.Keep it pink in the middle, enjoy..


Got to agree.

Best fish here is Rehorse Suckers problem is bones. We take a scale them, fillet leaving skin on, score cutting strips across the meat not through the skin. Take Cornmeal, salt and Pepper mix, no flour , bread it working it into every cut, deep fry.

Closes I ever got to Antelope I came out of the Outhouse had a herd come up by it while I was in there.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

The venison backstraps are the same as new York strip steak off a beef...but it's far better...I cut it into 4" wide pieces and cook on the grill like filet mignon....only better...simply cook for a couple minutes and flip with good grill marks and cook until till soft while squezzing for doneness....biggest mistake everyone make with cooking venison is overcooking and making the otherwise tender meat tuff.

be


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

brownegg said:


> The venison backstraps are the same as new York strip steak off a beef...but it's far better...I cut it into 4" wide pieces and cook on the grill like filet mignon....only better...simply cook for a couple minutes and flip with good grill marks and cook until till soft while squezzing for doneness....biggest mistake everyone make with cooking venison is overcooking and making the otherwise tender meat tuff.
> 
> be


Far better than Beef but I rather have fish.

big rockpile


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, I agree with that bigrockpile....but how about a nice loin and a big slab of fish at the same time and create surf and turf at it's best. Then you can eat more fish than loin, or more loin than fish....love the grill with it's options of flavor and satisfaction! We are so lucky to live in this Country and able to enjoy what we love best!

be


----------

